# Wyeast 3068



## koolkuna (28/12/16)

Any one cultured the yeast from a bottle of 
Schofferhofer Hefeweizen Wheat Beer
I'm wanting to clone this beer love the stuff.


----------



## Mr B (28/12/16)

Not that beer but I have done so from a Sierra Nevada Kellerweis.

Just start small, I think I commenced at about 100mls of 1.020 wort on a stir plate. Worked well.


----------



## MHB (28/12/16)

I love 3068, but not sure it would be the best choice for a Schofferhofer clone, perhaps Wyeast 3333.
3068 is from Weihenstephan and is probably a better choice for a fuller bodied Weiss.
Mark


----------



## nosco (28/12/16)

Brewed a hefe yesterday to use with some 3068. I prefer the Weihenstephan to any of the other hefe's that are easily available. If you like Schofferhofer maybe try and culture some up yourself. Good excuse to drink some beer.


----------



## nosco (28/12/16)

I need to do some research on wheat beer yeast.


----------



## Midnight Brew (28/12/16)

Not 100% sure but if I recall correctly, Schofferhofer bottle condition with a lager yeast so you will be culturing up that instead. I think MHB is on the money 3333 is a high floc yeast which would go hand in hand making a kristalweizen.
\

Edit: Schofferhofer have a kristal weizen. Not be best choice for a weizen clone but still will make a great beer.


----------



## koolkuna (28/12/16)

Will any clonebrew book help. I have the 1st edition


----------



## koolkuna (28/12/16)

Or should I use google


----------



## koolkuna (28/12/16)

Man this has opened up a can of worms for me. I have brewed my 93rd beer doing partial mash thought I'd brew something nice like the a wheat beer for my [emoji817]. I aslo got a stir plate for Xmas hence a clone


----------



## MHB (28/12/16)

Personally I have had little success with trying to keep Wheat Yeast true to type, it seems to change during storage and propagation, others have had different experiences. Les needs to pipe up in this thread.
I would be very careful trying to recultured from a bottle, as above bottling yeast is often different to the main brewing yeast. I think its best to start with a really good reliable pure culture with known performance characteristics.
Mark


----------



## nosco (28/12/16)

I have 3068 and 3056 to try. I was told by a credible source (someone i dont know on Facebook) that 3056 is a blend of 3068 and 1007. Would that be more suitable for a Shoffa clone?
Edit: a fresh pack


----------



## manticle (28/12/16)

3068 and 1007 are very different yeasts. Long time since I've had a schofferhofer but I love 1007 and find it has nothing in common with typical wheat bear flavours. From memory, wheat is actually a separate sacch species to ale or lager yeast.


----------

